# Gas Fireplace Trim Very Hot



## JimC52 (Feb 25, 2016)

I searched for this and didn't find anything similar to my situation.  I've just had my gas fireplace professionally replaced w/ a Regency P36.  We will be finishing the wall/hearth later.  However, a few test uses have me a little worried and I don't want to proceed until I know the unit's been installed safely.  After I have the fireplace going for about 15-20 minutes (no blower on - evidently still waiting for delivery), the fireplace trim gets extremely hot.  The top of the outer trim runs about 180 degrees F, but the front is 240 degrees and the frame for the screen is a toasty 260 degrees - this would burn someone's hand in milliseconds.  This seems very hot and unsafe to me.

Is this normal?  If not, can any of the cognoscenti give me an idea as to what might have been done wrong?

TIA,
JimC52


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes, it's normal & yes, 260 degrees at the screen WILL burn you,
but the 450 degree temperature of the glass will melt your skin,
that's why ALL gas fireplaces now have screens as OEM equipment.
I'm thinking your unit is working properly.
After all, it IS a heater-rated appliance.
Safety is paramount when using a gas heater.
Instruct everyone on your home that this thing will get HOT.


----------



## redwood78 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, it is going to get hot, especially without the fan on. This was a concern for me because of children and I did some testing. Bottom line: unit on high and no fan = really really hot; unit on low and fan on medium or high = much less hot. And I wouldn't even think of using one of these things without the safety screen. The glass gets insane hot.


----------

